
The US didn't send the first Black person into space - vinnyglennon
https://www.businessinsider.com/arnaldo-tamayo-mendez-first-black-person-astronaut-cosmonaut-reach-orbit-2020-6
======
user982
The US also didn't send the first man, woman, crew, animal, satellite,
interplanetary probe, space station, etc., etc.

The Soviet space program has a long list of significant firsts and
accomplishments that are nearly completely ignored and unknown to people who
will proudly name the first man on the moon.

~~~
softwaredoug
They also are the reason that Hitler was defeated, yet it’s hard to find much
on the Eastern front in popular western WW2 depictions

~~~
newen
Hah, yeah you have polls in France right after the war where people say
Russian contributed the most in WW2 to polls now saying the US contributed the
most. At the rate this is going, people in the future will think Russia was an
Axis power.

[https://www.vox.com/2014/6/16/5814270/the-
successful-70-year...](https://www.vox.com/2014/6/16/5814270/the-
successful-70-year-campaign-to-convince-people-the-usa-and-not)

~~~
jeroh
Back then it was the Soviet Union. Together with Nazi Germany it attacked
Poland, so it kind of was associated with the Axis until it was attacked by
the Nazis.

